# Any "mellow" loaches??



## Supernova (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I have a 5 gallon tank which currently houses two rainbows, a betta and a clown loach. It may be a little over populated right now, I know. 

I started out with just the rainbows and the betta, but I have a terrible snail problem. So I picked up a clown loach to fix it, only problem is he is more interested in eating my betta's tail than the snails.

He has eaten a few snails as I have noticed some empty shells, but my betta's tail is half gone now and he left him so stressed the other day I finally ended up sticking the betta is a breeder net for the time being. I'm going to have to get rid of the clown loach but that still does not fix the snail problem!! I know puffers, and gourami's can help but both are incompatible with the betta.

Is there a type of loach that is more mellow than the rest? I remember having Yo-Yo loaches in a past tank and they did the same thing. I'm not very familiar with any other types. What about Kuhli loaches??

Any suggestions?

Ive advertised the loach/rainbows in the marketplace section here, and I'm hoping to find some smaller betta compatible species to put in the tank.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Kulhis are the only loach calm and small enough for a tank so small in my opinion.

Most rainbows have the same issues and would do better in 4' tanks, what kind do you have? Try some threadfin rainbos, or some forktails. A male and a couple females.

You shouldn't be so concerned about the snails, especially in a small tank, with low bioload. Instead add an assassin snail, which are beautiful looking snail eating snails. They don't overpopulate your tank as your pest snails could (but probably wont anyways since you aren't feeding too many fish in this small of a tank). The pest snails are great algae and detritus eaters, and only a problem if you feed too much.


----------



## 3020 (Jun 14, 2010)

good thing you're getting rid of that clown cause even as a juvie I say a 5 is too small. there are no fish that I would recommend since the 5 gallon is at Max capacity with the Betta alone, however you can use assassin snails as they grow slow, kill snails and look awesome at the same time.


----------



## Supernova (Feb 17, 2009)

I am gonig to get rid of the two rainbows as well as the clown loach. They were really tiny when I got them and now are getting almost 2". They do not bother the betta at all but they really don't have much room.

Will Kuhli loaches eat the snails?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Kulhis are not as voracious a snail eater as most other loaches. It may happen, it may not. A nice fish for a 5 gallon anyways though. Will pickup the ignored bettas food as they "sniff" around for food on the bottom, but otherwise completely ignore the betta. They prefer a soft sand bottom but if you have some hiding spots in the tank, they get along on gravel well enough. I find they can sense barometric pressure changes and become very active when a storm is coming.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I'd have to say no loaches would be good for a 5g, most loaches prefer groups for fun and safety. For a 5g your safe choice is an assiassin snail, they will handle your snail population and won't breed on there own.


----------



## Supernova (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I'd second khuli too, but they like to be in a larger group. I had 6 khulis before in 19 gal tank, I hardly saw them during light time, they are so timid, they only come out when it's dark. When I do spot one during light, it swam back into their hiding cave as quick as possible. I have 15 now in an 80 gal, I see them out all the time, they're not so timid in a larger group.

I'd go maybe 2 dwarf cories? like pygmi or something.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> Kulhis are not as voracious a snail eater as most other loaches. It may happen, it may not. A nice fish for a 5 gallon anyways though. Will pickup the ignored bettas food as they "sniff" around for food on the bottom, but otherwise completely ignore the betta. They prefer a soft sand bottom but if you have some hiding spots in the tank, they get along on gravel well enough. I find they can sense barometric pressure changes and become very active when a storm is coming.


So if the tele and radio is broken they can give you a heads up on the storm thing?


----------



## Supernova (Feb 17, 2009)

Sold the loach and rainbows to a huge tank where they will be much happier! Also picked up an assassin snail who has only been here a few minutes and already is devoruing a snail. My betta is very happy to have his tank back to himself!!


----------

